# Siamese algae eaters



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if Siamese algae eaters can live with bettas? (not the common Chinese algae eaters.)

These guys:









I wanted to keep it/maybe 2 in a 29 gallon tank. If I can find one. I may use the tank for a growout though, I may end up using a different tank for the growout and use the 29 gallon for a community. Just wanted to know if anyone knew if they would get along with bettas. Everything I have read about them says they are really peaceful unlike fish sold under their name sometimes.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a baby chinese algea eater he is docile and i havnt had a probleum with him (he thinks hes a corydora XD) siames algea eaters are supose to be more docile so i would suspect that they would be just fine


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I was only reading about these the other day..

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/algae-control/siamese.php

Apparently, it';s important to make sure you have the 'real' Siamese one, as the Chinese version has been known to attack fish.. eyeballs.. not nice.

That article explains how to tell the difference.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah ive been watching him for now he is more interested in cleaning the plants (he is a very pasionate cleaner) but should he change his mind all rehome him... If no one will take him well, i know a man with an oscar...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Spazzfish said:


> I have a baby chinese algea eater he is docile and i havnt had a probleum with him (he thinks hes a corydora XD) siames algea eaters are supose to be more docile so i would suspect that they would be just fine


Hope you know those can grow to the same size of plecos, so you need to really need to rehome him.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah  im trying to talk my mom into a thiryty gallon community tank (acording to live aquaria thats their minimum) so far she is going for it but if she vetos it i will definatly rehome him he is a good fish and i definatly want him to go to a good home (I was joking about the oscar!)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Your Chinese algae eater is "peaceful" now because it's a baby. As it grows it's diet becomes more and more carnivorous and that's when they start attacking fish. Any experienced aquarist would recommend they be kept as the only species in a large tank.

Not sure about the Siamese, it's peaceful, but will it do okay in a low current betta tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok i am going to lookinto rehoming him thanks olympia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Siamese Algae Eaters grow to about 6" long and can be distinguished from the False Siamese Algae Eater, Chinese Algae Eater, and Flying Fox by their distinctive scales and by the fact that their caudal is brown. A Siamese Algae Eater has scales that are like a barb's, kind of reflective and distinctly outlined. False Siamese Algae Eaters have clear caudals. Flying Foxes are more yellow. And Chinese Algae Eaters don't have stripes.

Generally, SAE are peaceful and don't bother other fish. However, only one per tank because they DO scrap amongst themselves. Because of their size, a 20gal long is recommended. Provide lots of driftwood for it to rest on/hide under. It will eat planaria.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw an article that said they can be kept together as long as they have 15 gallons per Siamese algae eater. I would be 1 gallon short in a 29 gallon. I was hoping to have 2 in the tank though since they do best in small groups. (with space, like people already said, or they fight.) 

Dr. Foster and Smith has them listed under the correct species and genus name which is why I was wondering if anyone has actually had them. I read that article on the flying fox being sold as the Siamese algae eater. (and quite a few more I had found.) 

None really said much about bettas and the SAE except to keep the SAE with tank mates that are not aggressive. So I guess it would depend on the bettas in that case? I wouldn't think that bettas would pick on it considering it's size?

Again my choice wouldn't be set in stone I am researching them atm. If I didn't put them in with bettas and they would be happier in a tank with current, I can grow bolbitus. (my favorite looking aquarium plant, my second favorite is the water wisteria. Bolbitus needs a current by the root area or they don't do as well from what I understand.)

Spazzfish- I did read that the Chinese algae eaters got aggressive as they grew up too. If yours is a baby you probably have time to re-home him. These kinds of fish live up to 10 years or something. I can link some of the articles to here if you want? I just don't remember offhand the age they live to and about when they started getting aggressive. I thought I remembered it was when they were older though.

Thank you everyone for your input btw. I just wouldn't want these guys to get hurt by bad choices of tank mates on my part. Especially since fish labeled as peaceful and aggressive is not really true in a lot of cases.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're so good to be researching things. Too many people just buy a fish and toss it into a tank, regardless of whether it's suited for it or not. Kudos to you, Twilight! 

In general, I think an SAE would be fine with a betta as it generally keeps to the lower realms of the tank.


----------

